# Upgrade account



## eduard85

Hello,

I am trying to translate *Upgrade account* into Czech. This text will be displayed on a web button to let users change to the default Free account to the Pro or Business account. 

Which of the 2 following translations is better?

*Vylepšit účet
Upgradovat účet*

Thanks!


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, eduard85, imho is upgradovat better.


----------



## Degred

Hello, Upgradovat účet - the term "upgradovat" has already been partly borrowed from the English language, therefore people, especially younger individuals, will fully understand it and it will sound natural to them.


----------



## Hrdlodus

If your customers are young or IT or geeks, then use "Upgradovat účet".
Otherwise use something czech.
Like "Přejít na plnou verzi účtu"
Or "Přejít na vyšší verzi účtu"
Or "Aktivovat Pro/Business účet"


----------

